# Salt Fork closed....



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

i just drove down to S.F. (what a waste of gas) and everything is buried under water. 1st went to Kimbolton. The ramp access road is buried. there were a few jetskiers at the roadwaters edge (lol)... guy said he tried to go thru with his Jeep wrangler and water started coming over/thru his doors  went down further to Rt.22 and theres a sign at park turn in, stating the lake closed ordinance# blah blah blah. 

Man what a dissapointment. sure the water was up in the trees  and looked like glass. not even a row boat out. i love high water... better than 3-5 down and no shore structure to fish. Nice water fluctuation planning there  shouldda just kept driving to KY.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Nice water fluctuation planning there


Salt Fork is not a flood control lake, therefore they don't have the means to allow more water out to make room for more coming in. Always a good idea to call ahead, especially when the whole county is flooded.
Thought it was worth mentioning that with over 8" of rain in a 30 hour preiod, ANY lake is going to be flooded. Right now they have bigger problems than people being able to fish.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Might have another mess on their hands come this weekend. The weather models are predicting Ivan to make his trek up to WV/OH/KY/TN area on Sunday and become stationary....sitting and spinning.......dumping a LOT of rain. Not good


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

We definately don't need any more water in our area. The lakes are well over normal level as are the creeks and rivers. a lot of rain this soon will be devastating.


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

i am truely sorry if you guys live around there and have had or are dealing with flooding problems directly affecting you.... only looks like its going to get worse with Ivan remenants coming our way.  

if you guys frequent the lake often.... could you revive this post or post new, when they do open the lake/ramps back up..... thanks


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I called a bait store over that way. Apparently they have one ramp open, the one by the cabins. The others are still closed I guess. Even without much rain, it may take a while to come down. If we get more heavy rain, I don't know what will happen.


----------

